# Ears up: 12 and 13 weeks (photos...)



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

12 weeks:

































13 weeks:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Did you ever see your ears go this way then that way







I got none of that cuteness with Otto. He came home with one straight up, the other flopped over. A week later, both straight up and they never teepeed or anything - I was robbed!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Ya Ya's ears are always like being windblown. "Wind" determined the directions











> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaDid you ever see your ears go this way then that way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Jazz's ears were like that when we got her at 11 weeks.

she is now 19 weeks and they are a bit floppy sometimes (she is teething) What is the connection with teething and ears anyway?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Adorable!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Aw such cute ears!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

But the white dog's ears are all wrong!


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

I love the 6th picture! It looks like the white dog is laughing! Awesome!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Your white dog is beautiful!! Poodle..? Hard to tell with the curly breeds when they're not in their show trim..

Love the pictures, what a pair... I can't wait for J's ears to get going.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Bichon, maybe?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Such a cute puppy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Beautiful puppies you have there!

I love the ears!

Starks went up last week too, they flipped and flopped for about 2 days then were straight up.. They have been that way all week too!

I love the flippy ears!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Haven't been here for a while. 

I heard when dogs have teething, the ears stop growing a little bit. Before and after teething, ears should be up.

How is Jazz now?









Will post YaYa's new photo right away.




> Originally Posted By: JazzyGirlJazz's ears were like that when we got her at 11 weeks.
> 
> she is now 19 weeks and they are a bit floppy sometimes (she is teething) What is the connection with teething and ears anyway?


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Thanks! ^______^



> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainAdorable!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Oh I wish Ya Ya's ears will be like your dog on your avatar's! Who is s/he? 



> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdAw such cute ears!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

LOL
She is my lamb. They are wolf and lamb sisters!











> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereBut the white dog's ears are all wrong!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Haha, thanks!



> Originally Posted By: JacobysmaI love the 6th picture! It looks like the white dog is laughing! Awesome!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Yes she IS a poodle! 

See her photos here:














> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveYour white dog is beautiful!! Poodle..? Hard to tell with the curly breeds when they're not in their show trim..
> 
> Love the pictures, what a pair... I can't wait for J's ears to get going.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Poodle.... with her "teddy bear" hair style.









I did the cut myself.




















> Originally Posted By: VomBlackBichon, maybe?


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

She looks like a young dog now! 
Should I post a new thread or follow this one... thinking....



> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomSuch a cute puppy!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Thanks! Starks is very adorable too! How is he now? 



> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Beautiful puppies you have there!
> 
> I love the ears!
> 
> ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*



> Originally Posted By: Liz SThanks! Starks is very adorable too! How is he now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Stark will be 13 weeks on Friday, they grow so fast!

I love looking at other puppies his age to compare size and ears.. Haha.. 

It's a fun way to see how they progress over the weeks!

Such a cutie you have!!!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*

Same here~! I like to look at other puppies' photos too！
Yessa starts shading her colors a little bit, how about Stark? Did you post his photos here? ^_^

[/quote]

Thanks!

Stark will be 13 weeks on Friday, they grow so fast!

I love looking at other puppies his age to compare size and ears.. Haha.. 

It's a fun way to see how they progress over the weeks!

Such a cutie you have!!! [/quote]


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny will be 13 weeks on Monday. His ears were flipping around but came up for good at 12 weeks! I think it was the July 4 firecrackers.
Here is picture at 11 weeks and 5 days and than one taken today, one week later.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Ears up: 13 and 14 weeks (photos...)*



> Originally Posted By: Liz S
> 
> How is Jazz now?


Jazz is 23 weeks old and her both her ears are nice and up. I will have to get a pic and post it.


----------

